# on "invisible" button in iChat



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

hi -
i just loved the iChat the first few times i used it !
however, for some strange reason i cant seem to find the "invisible" button from among the numerous customisable options they've given.
i find it hard to believe that apple could have made such an oversight. so clearly somethings up and it doesnt display the invisible option for some reason ...
the version is - 5.0.3 (745)
also, will it allow me to access all my online chat accounts at the same time?
thanks !


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What service are you using it with, and do you have any plug-ins installed, as invisible isn't supported with all services. iChat should allow you to log into accounts on supported services, which isn't all chat services out there, but it'll have a separate contact list for each one. If you want one program to work with all chat services, and have invisible, and do it all with one unified contact list, use Adium.


----------



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

well i've simply st it up with gmail.
and i am not sure about plugins. i haven't installed any, unless of course they were automatically installed with some software download.
so does this mean that i can only use iChat without being able to use the "invisible" option? (


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

iChat doesn't support the invisible option of Google chat, which is why you don't see it. If you don't want to be bugged, I guess don't turn it on, or set your status as away/unavailable.


----------



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

Aww ! this is really disappointing especially because i really liked the interface (
isnt't there some way to ask apple to give us what should be a standard feature ?
thanks anyway, otherwise i would have just waster time looking up on the internet !


----------

